# Track Saw Question



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm looking pretty hard at this Dewalt Track Saw ...any opinions? To be used for primarily small projects (i.e. replacing a table leg) and the table saw just seems a bit excessive at the moment (blasphemy, I know).


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

In my opinion, for the price, you could pick up a good jobsite table saw or used contractor saw that would give you more flexiblity than a track saw would. That's just my opinion. As for the saw itself I have read good things about it. The cordless version apparently had some issues with power, but the corded version is supposed to be comparable to Festool's tracksaw. Hard to beat a well set up table saw though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The track saw is for*

Primarily large "projects" breaking down panels and sheet goods, where it easier to move the saw, than manhandle a large panel. The table saw is still the best tool in the shop for all around wood working. While it is primarily best at ripping, cross cutting with a sled or an accurate miter gauge is as close as you need. Small precise cuts on the track saw would be, in my opinion difficult, and possibly dangerous. Stick with the table saw. Good deals at $500 to $800 and up. Best bang for the buck is Grizzly G1023. :thumbsup: bill
Incredible deal here but you need 220V:http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Table-Saw-3-HP-Single-Phase-220V-Left-Tilt/G1023SL


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Actually one can eliminate the need for a table saw, with a little bit of practice and a few accessories coupled with a rail saw.

Much better for straight ling ripping and for long bevels. Accuracy is as good with a rail saw.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Actually one can eliminate the need for a table saw, with a little bit of practice and a few accessories coupled with a rail saw.
> 
> Much better for straight ling ripping and for long bevels. Accuracy is as good with a rail saw.



Eliminate a table saw? Come on now! Serious woodworkers demand the precision of a tablesaw. I own a festool track saw and would NEVER think about trading my tablesaw for one. The only reason I have a track saw is because i dont have a panel saw. When that day comes the track saw goes in the construction trailer for jobsite work.

jraks


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

While a bit of a newbie to the game, I admit that I would struggle to feel like a woodworker without the presence of the table saw.

It just seems like overkill for a few simple projects. Although my dad would use a tablesaw to whittle a figurine if he could.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

jraksdhs said:


> Eliminate a table saw? Come on now! Serious woodworkers demand the precision of a tablesaw. I own a festool track saw and would NEVER think about trading my tablesaw for one. The only reason I have a track saw is because i dont have a panel saw. When that day comes the track saw goes in the construction trailer for jobsite work.
> 
> jraks


 
And you can do the same thing with a rail saw.

I prefer ripping material with my rail saw.

I just came about a way to do really small rips as well.

Using a rail saw instead of a table saw just requires a bit of thinking differently.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dog*

Opinions are like belly buttons, every one has one, some go in some go out! Before you consider a track saw at $600 to $900 watch this video first.
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?bclid=1527696816&bctid=1442789968
For $25.00 in materials this will accomplish a everything a track saw will as far as breaking down large panels. It will require using the same saw and blade on the jig, but that's it. Consider the *great deal* on the Grizzly table saw for $800.00, a G1023 posted here. My one belly buttons worth. :laughing: bill


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## tccoggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Railsaws are excellent tools, however, they are not as flexable as a table saw. They excel at cutting panels and simple cuts. The table saw can be outfitted with 100's of accessories. You can't put a dado blade on a rail saw, you can't cut tenons on a rail saw, etc. Railsaws also stink for use on small parts.

I look at the railsaw as a jobsite tool instead of lugging around a tablesaw. It will never replace my powermatic 66 in the shop.


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Opinions are like belly buttons, every one has one


The only people who are opinionated are those that disagree with you... If they agree with you, then they aren't opinionated, they are right :thumbsup:


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a Festool track saw, and for me it's been a great. It really is a fantastic tool for breaking down sheet goods. It is very accurate, and leaves a nice, clean edge. I wouldn't use it to replace a table saw, though. They both have their places. I wouldn't use a track saw to rip anything narrower than the track. 

An advantage of the track saw is that you can cut at an angle across a sheet of plywood, if you wish. Try that with the average table saw! Yes, you can make your own track, but I like the quality and versatility of my Festool. You don't even need to clamp the track to the workpiece.


----------



## john5mt (Feb 27, 2009)

If you are looking at the dewalt you might as well get the festool. The antisplintering devices on it are awesome.

A rail saw doesnt replace a table saw....though in a pinch it can do everything a table saw can do and can do some things better. It is a great complement to a table saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> A rail saw doesnt replace a table saw....though in a pinch it can do everything a table saw can do and can do some things better. It is a great complement to a table saw. :thumbsup:


I think that is probably the best way to sum up a tracksaw. I have been using the Festool saw for about 5 or 6 years, and would probably go without a tablesaw before I would give it up. But, I am really glad that I have both. 

The biggest advantages - 

1. Safety - they give you a better way to do some of the most difficult and dangerous tablesaw operations

2. Shop Space - I can cut 4x8 sheets in a 6' x 10' space, versus the 6' x 18' needed to do the same thing with a tablesaw. 

3. Dust Collection - It is pretty difficult to get a tablesaw with dust collection comparable to the Festool saw (and judging by most of the reviews the DeWalt and Makita are comparable, I just don't have any experience with them) Not saying that you can't get equal performance on a tablesaw, just haven't seen a TS, without over blade collection, that does as well.

4. Portability - Pretty self-evident

5. Added Capabilities - There a lot of things that are much easier to do on a tracksaw, like edge-jointing boards and (as mentioned above) cutting acute angles or odd shapes. It is also pretty easy to cut multiple sheets of ply at the same time. 

6. I don't need near a large a tablesaw

As far as cut quality, I get just as good a result with the tracksaw, even better in some materials.


----------

